# Has anyone else had this problem?



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

I just had BF Goodrich All Terrain tires installed on my 06 f350. After they were installed, driving the truck has been like driving on a road with grooves in it. I'm battling with it constantly to stay strait. It's not pulling, but drifting from side to side. I've brought it back to the dealer twice to get the steering box tightened and re-aligned and nothing helps. I had ball joints installed recently so I know that's not the problem. I'm to the point where i don't enjoy driving the truck, this is not good. I thought I'd see if anyone had the same thing happen to them. Thanks-


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well i noticed that your from Chicago. If Im not mistaken Chicago is known as the windy city. there for its not your truck.. its just the wind


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

I would love for that to be the problem


----------



## DIRSHMAN63 (Nov 5, 2009)

hey I know this sounds crazy but I have an 1997 F250HD and just bought new tires for 285/70/16 cooper tires and the dealer told me to rotate the tires every 2nd oil change to prevet them from skipping. he said it was due to the twin I-BEAM suspension.If not the truck will track funny. hope this kinda helps a little DIRISHMAN/CHICAGO


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. The thing is, the tires only have about 35 miles on them. They actually did rotate them, and re-align them and it didn't help.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

something has to be out of alignment. I know you said they aligned it but I cant see anything else causing a problem like that


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

is it only happening on one road? there is a stretch of highway near me that is worn in by the tractor trailers in the right hand lane. If I'm in that lane I need to keep two hands on the wheel cause the truck will wander back and forth like I've got a blow-out happening. The width of the tracks is just right where the trucks lists and rolls in and out of the low/high spots in the road.


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

Maybe just junk tires. I know we have gottin new tires there where messed up to point it was similar to what you have.


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing. Is it actually possible to do a poor job aligning the front end? I thought being computerized, you couldn't screw it up.


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

It happens on any road. Hopefully the tires are out of a bad batch. I'm taking the truck back again after we hopefully plow tommorow. The dealer is starting to wear thin on me with their lack of help, but I've got to stick with it.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

It could be possible that their computer is out of adjustment? I would try and find out if any one else that bought tires from them is having the same problem. If they are then either their machine for alignments is out of whack or for balancing the tires is out of whack. I dont know if the balanced tires would have anything to do with it tho


----------



## riotap (Nov 24, 2009)

Make sure you check your rear leaf springs. If you broke a pin or leaf the rear end can shift causing the truck to track funny. Happened to me with my 05 f-250.


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

thesnowman269;912535 said:


> It could be possible that their computer is out of adjustment? I would try and find out if any one else that bought tires from them is having the same problem. If they are then either their machine for alignments is out of whack or for balancing the tires is out of whack. I dont know if the balanced tires would have anything to do with it tho


That makes sense to me. I'm going to have the service manager drive it himself this time and subtly bring it up.


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

riotap;912546 said:


> Make sure you check your rear leaf springs. If you broke a pin or leaf the rear end can shift causing the truck to track funny. Happened to me with my 05 f-250.


Thanks. I'll check it in the morning.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Worth a shot. If it is then you just saved that tire shop some money on more angry customers


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

What load range are your tires? If the side walls are not heavy enough it will do that, also check your tire pressure. My brother 02 F350 did the same thin and the tire pressure was to low causing it to wander side to side.


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

big schmitty;912616 said:


> What load range are your tires? If the side walls are not heavy enough it will do that, also check your tire pressure. My brother 02 F350 did the same thin and the tire pressure was to low causing it to wander side to side.


They're load range E so there shouldn't be a problem with the sidewalls. I actually checked the tire pressure and they are all fine. Thanks anyways for the input, it's a head scratcher.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

What size are they? Does the truck have a leveling kit?


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

nevrnf;912881 said:


> What size are they? Does the truck have a leveling kit?


They're 275/70/18. The truck doesn't have a leveling kit.


----------



## zman300 (Nov 30, 2009)

Did they do the alignment when the tires were first put on or after you drove it and brought it back.
Did they say it was out of alignment and they corrected it.
Sure sounds like the tires are toed out.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

tire pressure might be to high for the load. You could try lowering the pressure in the front 5lbs at a time and see if it helps. 

What pressures are you running?


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

ChicagoPlower;912420 said:


> I just had BF Goodrich All Terrain tires installed on my 06 f350. After they were installed, driving the truck has been like driving on a road with grooves in it. I'm battling with it constantly to stay strait. It's not pulling, but drifting from side to side. I've brought it back to the dealer twice to get the steering box tightened and re-aligned and nothing helps. I had ball joints installed recently so I know that's not the problem. I'm to the point where i don't enjoy driving the truck, this is not good. I thought I'd see if anyone had the same thing happen to them. Thanks-


I have heard of this and experienced this before it is the tire. It is due to the long lug length of the tire after you put like 1000 miles on the truck it will get better. The only way to stop that would be to get a different type of tire


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

drp;913373 said:


> tire pressure might be to high for the load. You could try lowering the pressure in the front 5lbs at a time and see if it helps.
> 
> What pressures are you running?


Thanks for the input guys. I lowered the tire pressure five lbs. and low and the truck is handling much better. Sound advice, I probably should have thought of that from the get go.
On a non-plowing note, I've spent the last two days picking up my new Labrador puppy and trying to housebreak him. What a stud this little dude is. I had a lab for fifteen years and had to put her down a couple years ago. My new guy, Jack, is doing all the priceless things she did as a pup. Too cool.


----------

